# New Garden Paths



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 26, 2010)

Im tired of mowing the garden paths so I ordered some mulch and laid down some landscape fabric. Its nice to walk on too.


----------



## semipro (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice tomatoes!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm with you, I haul home about 30 yards of mulch a year for the garden paths.  I would rather mulch in the spring than weed all season.  It also does a nice job of soaking in the heavy rains and leaving the garden easy to work in as soon as the rain stops.

Nice tomatoes, we pulled our first few yesterday.  Life is good.


----------



## stacyalmando (Aug 2, 2010)

You did good Work!! Really, You have nice tomato Plants!  I plan to dig this up and replace it with reclaimed York stone "crazy paving" ie the broke bits, as we couldn't afford regular slabs.


----------

